# headgasket blew.... (pics inside)



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

on my 2001 the marine gasket failed causing it to push oil out the front and the fan made a mess of the motor!! it was COLD that night!!!!!

here are some pics:

























last weekend tear down:


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

table of parts


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Todays destruction:
I need to get cleaning... this pig is COVERED in OIL! and it looks like I need to clean the radiator as well Note you 24V guys with some Miles on them.... pull the radiator and clean it!!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wow that blows...heres a :waving:


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

That looks like one heck of a mess. Stock head gasket and studs? Are you going to put some ARP's on it? I have a feeling with the go fast goodies on there you already have that done though. What did you use to clean the oil off of everything?

Was your truck in an accident at one point or did you just convert it to a "sport"


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

at least it got towed back by another cumminsussmileyflag looks like a big job
good luck with it, keep that cummins rolling coal


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

NBI Lawn;527267 said:


> That looks like one heck of a mess. Stock head gasket and studs? Are you going to put some ARP's on it? I have a feeling with the go fast goodies on there you already have that done though. What did you use to clean the oil off of everything?
> 
> Was your truck in an accident at one point or did you just convert it to a "sport"


youre on the ball!!

I converted it to a sport, It had a +0.010 marine gasket in it with ARP studs and O-rings but the gasket failed so it pushed the oil out the front. Im going back to a stock gasket thickness along with a cam and springs.

Im still wondering what to do about the oil mess... most of the parts I just wiped down with some "Simple Green" but the oil on the motor.... Im not sure what to do... Id like to find a place to rent a steamer or a wash on wheels kinda deal.... BUT I doubht they will be around here in the sticks...


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

Believe it or not brake kleen will take all that oil off your motor with out hurting anything.Thats what we use on all our trucks. Just a suggestion. hope everything works out for you.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow , how much boost do you run through that thing and what was it capable of?


----------



## 1bohica (Dec 12, 2005)

brake kleen, just don't use the 'green can' stuff from Advance Auto Parts in a closed area...or you'll need a bottle of asprin, or your favorite pain relief to kill the headaches


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Fire Ring time!  Low compression pistons or no? Are you dumping that exhaust through an external wastegate? I did'nt see it in the pics.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow what a mess. I replaced the head gasket on my 1985 bmw 535i inline 6 last spring. Learned a ton about cars from doing that. People came in my garage and were like holly $h!t. There were parts everywhere, except the engine compartment haha. Probably going to rip the heads out of my truck this summer, and have the valve trains rebuilt, and the heads machined and ported. Probably new exaust and some other goodies at that time. 

Are you having the head ported and shaved while you have it off?


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

Go buy some engine degreaser. Pretty much kerosene mixed with a few other things, works really well, spray off with hot water..


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

simple green can't be used on the engine?

can you rent a heated powerwasher that can steam also?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Im hitting 70-75lbs of boost. stock bottom end. and no external wastegate, just the top charger is wastegated.

Id like to powerwash it but it would make a mess of the garage floor. As I've been pulling the parts off ive been cleaning them. I've ended up using some bug/tar stuff that works great and doenst have a horrid smell like brake kleen. 

Ive got my motor guy comming down to do a EEP cam in the next week or so. 

I had my head off to the motor shop and its cracked all to he11, valve guides are shot... SOOoo today Im heading to Huntington IN for a 3rd gen head to put on.

hopefully I can get it back together and push some snow with it for fun


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

man it sucks when that happens....but nothing beats knowing how to fix your own stuff


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

IC-Smoke;532331 said:


> Im hitting 70-75lbs of boost. stock bottom end. and no external wastegate, just the top charger is wastegated.
> 
> Id like to powerwash it but it would make a mess of the garage floor. As I've been pulling the parts off ive been cleaning them. I've ended up using some bug/tar stuff that works great and doenst have a horrid smell like brake kleen.
> 
> ...


You can put a 3rd gen head on a 2nd gen block? Man that would be SWEET! I could do the dual CP-3 thing, right? Does the 2nd gen headgasket line up? Or do you use a 3rd gen HG? Enterprise Engine kicks @$$!


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

ProSeasons;533219 said:


> You can put a 3rd gen head on a 2nd gen block? Man that would be SWEET! I could do the dual CP-3 thing, right? Does the 2nd gen headgasket line up? Or do you use a 3rd gen HG? Enterprise Engine kicks @$$!


the head will work but you need a custom crossover tube (goes from injector line to injector in the head) due to the different way the fuel likes connect, You wont be able to run a Common Rail on a VP truck (youd have to change the ECM/PCM and compete fuel system) but the head will work.... rockers, push rods, injector retainers, etc... Im going to run a stock 24V gasket since Ill be O-ringing the head.

There are only a handfull of guys that have done this out there but so far they are saying the benifit is the air flow and to get drive pressures 1 : 1

Ill post the heads side by side shortly


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

pics:

3G on top 2G on bottom

















3G on top 2G on bottom


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

3rd gen on left and 2nd on right


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

IC smoke, is this the truck with the line-x around the bottom of the body? It looks like a mess but it'll be that much better once its all back togetherwesport


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

musclecarboy;537971 said:


> IC smoke, is this the truck with the line-x around the bottom of the body? It looks like a mess but it'll be that much better once its all back togetherwesport


yeah its the one with the rhino on the bottom


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

that sucks that it blew but I feel your pain I blew my HG on my 94 middle of december. Got the head oringed studed hd valves the works got it all back together did my retourques put the bd twins on it, and blew the HG out right under #5 exhaust manifold. Good luck getting yours back together mines going back to the shop who did the work to get fixed as I think the gasket got knicked during installation or the maching was wrong.


----------

